# Partitionsstil: GPT zu MBR ändern



## FeuRenard (8. September 2010)

*Partitionsstil: GPT zu MBR ändern*

Hey!
Ich will meine Festplatte (2TB) vom Partitionsstil GPT zu MBR ändern. Benutze Vista HP x64.
Folgende Anleitung funktioniert bei mir leider nicht:
Ändern eines GPT-Datenträgers (GUID-Partitionstabelle) in einen MBR-Datenträger (Master Boot Record)


Im Anhang sind jeweils die zugehörigen Screenshots.
Zur Erläuterung: Habe vorher die Festplatte "leer gemacht" indem ich einfach die Partition gelöscht habe in der Datenträgerverwaltung.


----------



## FeuRenard (9. September 2010)

*AW: Partitionsstil: GPT zu MBR ändern*

*push*


----------



## FeuRenard (10. September 2010)

*AW: Partitionsstil: GPT zu MBR ändern*

kann geschlossen werden - problem gelöst 
auf der microsoft-seite stand der befehl "select disk_n_" (n soll die nummer des Laufwerks sein). Ich gebe - für mich logisch - "select disk1" ein. Hätte aber eigentlich "select disk 1" heißen müssen, damit klappts nämlich ...
Warum aber in der Datenträgerverwaltung der Eintrag "Zu MBR konvertieren" fehlt bleibt ein Rätsel...


----------

